# My Girls



## tinyspook (Mar 10, 2008)

These are my three girlies. The black and white one is Blossom, The brown and white - Hester, and the white with pink eyes is Milo.


----------



## Jenje! (Mar 5, 2008)

Pictures aren't working! *pout*


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

uh-oh, invisable pictures!


----------



## tinyspook (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry chaps, I'm having problems uploading my pics from my computer to this forum. Could anyone give me some tips?!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

are you on photobucket? if you are just take the IMG code and paste it here


----------



## tinyspook (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks. lets try again.... Here they are....Hopefully!
























<a href="http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg197/tinyspook_photo/?action=view&current=31012008127.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg197/tinyspook_photo/31012008127.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

awwwww i love the third pic


----------



## tinyspook (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah me too. she is really tame. you can hold her like that for some time before wriggling!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

OOOHHH! they are ssoooo cute! I especially love th first pic when they're snuggled up in the ammock, so sweet!


----------



## tinyspook (Mar 10, 2008)

more of the little rascles... Hester being nosey...








Hester taking a ride on my shoulder








hester eating a yogie








hester and blossom relaxing in my coat sleeve at the end of the day


----------



## Almi (Feb 11, 2008)

Aww, Hester looks like my agouti girls.


----------



## leedslass90 (Mar 26, 2008)

aww they are really cute huddled together, i think my Timmy will be a shoulder rat as he always on my kneck under my hair hehe.
how big do normal fancy rats get, im just wondering how big Timmy will be when he is fully grown.
anyway nice to meet your family hehe


----------

